# Do pastors need to keep documentation of counseling or visits?



## reaganmarsh (Mar 9, 2011)

Friends, 

I'm not sure which forum to post this one in, please feel free to move it. What kind of records do you keep in terms of your pastoral visits? Do you have a form you use? How about for pastoral counseling? How do you secure it? If you leave the church, who gets the files (or do you shred/delete them)?

(I am not certified as a counselor but am studying nouthetic/biblical counseling and plan to get NANC training & certification in the next couple of years after finishing seminary. Not sure if that's relevant to your answers but gives you some context to my question).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 9, 2011)

Reagan, if you are doing actual counseling then, yes, records must be kept.

I keep a Ministry Journal to record different things: pastoral visits, conversations, observation, baptisms, weddings, etc. It serves both as a record and a place to record information that can easily be forgotten. Regarding counseling and discipleship entries: they always have a synopsis of the event. I can't tell you how valuable this journal has been. BTW, we are 'neighbours' We ought to try and get together some time.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 9, 2011)

I have only been in a solo pastorate for a little over 3 months, but I have found keeping a journal of pastoral visits and other pastoral activities to be very helpful.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone use specific software to do this digitally?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 9, 2011)

I am still a luddite. I just have a pad I bought at Walmart.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 9, 2011)

I would never entrust needed records to an electronic format. I use a Moleskine notebook. Before that I used paper and bound them by year. A great example of why I do this just occurred. We just had a major squall move across. I had to shut down all my computers. During that I received a phone call where I needed some information from a conversation that happened about six weeks ago. I needed details. I had the at my fingertips within seconds. Plus, paper and ink don't crash. I have lost way too much valuable data electronically. And, yes I do back up both in the 'cloud' and on external hard drives. I have learned to trust neither.


----------



## jambo (Mar 10, 2011)

When it comes to pastoral notes I am a pen and paper guy. I would never put this onto a PC or laptop because the moment you do you are subject to the data protection act. I don't know if there is such an act in the US but if you keep any personal data about a 3rd party in electronic format you have to register with the data protection authority and the individual has the right to see what you have written.

Also if your PC/laptop crashes and needs repaired you are sending your PC/laptop to another person who maybe able to access what you have written.

I would not make notes on all visits but only on ones I feel I would need to note things down for future reference.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, brothers, I appreciate all the responses y'all gave! I have had my reservations about putting them into the computer, as well, though perhaps if I were to type them up and print them out for a file/notebook that would be appropriate? 

LawrenceU, by "actual counseling" do you mean psychological, licensed (=DSM-IV/diagnoses/insurance billing) counseling, or pastoral non-licensed (=nouthetic/biblical) counseling? I just want to make sure that I'm understanding your thoughts. Thanks. 

So, the nerd/former middle school teacher in me truly comes out here: I'm thinking a 3-ring binder, with dividers: one for counseling, one for pastoral visitation documentation, one for weddings/funerals, one for evangelism, one for ________... Thoughts???

Thanks again, gentlemen.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 12, 2011)

Reagan, I actually keep records on almost any significant conversation I have whether it be counseling or not. An awful lot of pastoral counseling takes place in non-appointment venues. What I was referring to above is when an actual appointment is made for 'counselling'. It really doesn't matter whether it is pastoral, therapeutic, or psychological, or something else notes/records should must be kept if for no other reason than to cover yourself from allegations. Some states require this and many insurance companies demand it.


----------

